# Fun on the snow.



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

We had a big dump of snow Christmas Day night into Boxing Day - so it was rude not to head to the lake to finish off running in the wifes new sled and have a play around.

The wife on her sled.
sled Kim by Rob Earl, on Flickr

Me playing on mine.
Sled Rob 2 by Rob Earl, on Flickr

The fly by.
Sled Rob 1 by Rob Earl, on Flickr


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

awesome pictures and machines


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice pictures, especially the third one :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

That looks proper fun.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

You jammy git:thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm so jealous


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Looks like great fun, if I did not HATE snow.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Looks like that move to Canada ranks among the best things you've ever done. :thumb:


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Looks like that move to Canada ranks among the best things you've ever done. :thumb:


Yep - gotta agree with you there.

Here are a couple more from today - A great way to start the new year.
A nice gentle ride around a trail and then we came across some drag races going on down at the dock.
I happen to currently be riding one of the fastest production sleds on the market (on loan for the weekend), so when I rolled up on that, there was no way I was allowed to leave before doing a few runs.

Turbo and Trek by English Rob of the Earls, on Flickr

Drag race 1 by English Rob of the Earls, on Flickr

Drag race 2 by English Rob of the Earls, on Flickr


----------



## Cem (Feb 5, 2017)

third one is amazing,we couldnt see much snow like that in my city


----------

